# Exam Material References



## Texass (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is ok for all of my reference materials to be spiral notebooks (hand written notes) and 3 ring binders with notebook paper in it with my notes? do I have to use actual bound textbooks or can I just use my notes? The rules are confusing to me.

thanks.


----------



## k2keylargo (Oct 21, 2008)

Texas,

YEs or no. Depends on your state - I assume you are in Texas... Here in FLA they do allow notes, as long as they are in a binder - 3 ring is ok. Other states have other rules - there are several post in the "anything about the PE exam" section discussing this subject.


----------



## Texass (Oct 21, 2008)

yes i'm in texas. The board says it will accept multi-ring arrangements .... i believe...

but, something on there that scares me

it says you can't have any hand writing in your reference materials in pencil, only in pen.....but ALL of my notes are in pencil. Are they going to check through the pages of everyone's study material? if so, i might be screwed or I'm gonna have to go somewhere and photocopy all my notes.


----------



## NVRSTOP (Oct 21, 2008)

TEXASS,

If I were you, I would go to Kinkos and make copies of any hand-written notes that you have in 3-ring binders. If you have pencil notes in your reference books, I would either write over the pencil with a pen or erase them.

No sense in taking a chance that may get you kicked out of the exam.

Good Luck on Friday!


----------



## Kuku (Oct 22, 2008)

Now you guys have me nervous... I'm taking the NCEES practice book, and I have notes in it in pencil... anyone know if that is allowed in NC????


----------



## FairhopeEE (Oct 22, 2008)

My state (AL) refers only to the NCEES Candidate Agreement, which says nothing about notes written in pencil. I noticed the TX web page explicitly states that additional restriction of having only notes written in pen.

I little paranoia can be good, I suppose, but I wonder if one day they will only allow candidates wearing NCEES-approved underwear in the exam room...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2008)

Kuku said:


> Now you guys have me nervous... I'm taking the NCEES practice book, and I have notes in it in pencil... anyone know if that is allowed in NC????


Write over the nores in ink. That's what I did.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Oct 22, 2008)

in TX they will not actually go through your books/notebooks to check... but if a proctor happens to see something written in pencil, they can kick you out. You've got 2 days...

Cut the spiral off your spiral-bound notebooks, get them copied, and put them in 3-ring binders. Depending on how much writing you have in the NCEES book, either pull it apart and make copies... or write over the notes in pen. I have heard that some people just go over the pencilled notes with a high-lighter, so it's obvious that they are not new... I don't know if that passes or not.

That said, I have never actually heard of someone getting kicked out for having pencilled notes... but it is in their rules, and they can do it if they want to.


----------



## MEPE2B (Oct 22, 2008)

Texass said:


> Does anyone know if it is ok for all of my reference materials to be spiral notebooks (hand written notes) and 3 ring binders with notebook paper in it with my notes? do I have to use actual bound textbooks or can I just use my notes? The rules are confusing to me.thanks.


Here is the NCEES candidate agreement you have to read befor the exam. It explains what is considered bound material. This is the one given to Georgia candidates. I don't know for sure that it is the same one for all states, or whether other states may have additional requirements.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Oct 22, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> Here is the NCEES candidate agreement you have to read befor the exam. It explains what is considered bound material. This is the one given to Georgia candidates. I don't know for sure that it is the same one for all states, or whether other states may have additional requirements.



Same thing here in AL. Also, just to be on the safe side, I highlighted my notes written in pencil.


----------



## Texass (Oct 29, 2008)

I ended up highlighting the pencil marks in my books &amp; they were cool with that.

I did make a big mistake though, i had way too many references.

i'd say you'd only need to photocopy some pages out of the text books &amp; have a copy of the nec. i'd say every question except the nec questions could be answered without any references. very straight foward. too many references take up your time, big big mistake. takes 6 minutes just to find your stuff.


----------

